# first time home buyer and I want to do it myself patio...



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my first home I just purchased 2 months ago in Jersey and Im young and ready to work. I am looking to do a walkway from my side kitchen door walking to my backyard onto a patio. Right now I have nothing but grass. nice grass too. My yard is 75 ft wide by 50 ft. i wouldnt mind having my patio being wide, about 25 ft wide by 14 ft. I have no slopes or major issues. There is a current sprinkler system installed as well. I am looking to learn and do this myself as I am hands on, but I never done this type of work, I usually do indoor construction work. How would I go abouts learning? Books? Videos? Any recomendations? I would like pavers, or should I go another route? What are the steps that go under the pavers. I watch alot of the yard shows on the diy channel and it gets me excited. I know its hard to price things out here. but about how much in material do you think this will be about? Is it worth learning and doing it myself or leave it to the pros? thanks

Fabian


----------



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

Where are you located? If you want to do it yourself then I highly recommend a paver patio. You can get the pavers for $3-$4 a square foot for good quality thick pavers. The rock underneath will cost you about $100-$200 for the amount that you need if you get it from a quarry. And the paver edging/restraints will run you about another $100 or so. Then you'll need sand or preferrably polymeric sand which should be about another $50-$75.

So I think you are looking at about $1500 to do this yourself.

Oh, you'll also need to rent a plate compacter which is about $50 a day (you should just need it 1 day).


----------



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

kyassassin said:


> Where are you located? If you want to do it yourself then I highly recommend a paver patio. You can get the pavers for $3-$4 a square foot for good quality thick pavers. The rock underneath will cost you about $100-$200 for the amount that you need if you get it from a quarry. And the paver edging/restraints will run you about another $100 or so. Then you'll need sand or preferrably polymeric sand which should be about another $50-$75.
> 
> So I think you are looking at about $1500 to do this yourself.
> 
> Oh, you'll also need to rent a plate compacter which is about $50 a day (you should just need it 1 day).


thanks for the reply. I actually have a friend that does blacktop paving and he said he can get me the base materials (stone dust?) and the plate compacter he can let me borrow also. so can someone be more specific on the base set up? 2 in of this 1 in of that? what first? any plastic layers?


----------



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

fabian said:


> thanks for the reply. I actually have a friend that does blacktop paving and he said he can get me the base materials (stone dust?) and the plate compacter he can let me borrow also. so can someone be more specific on the base set up? 2 in of this 1 in of that? what first? any plastic layers?


This is from another post of mine from a similar type thread: 

I've built 2 paver patios now. Built mine and learned a ton and then built another with a friend. 

Dig about 5" plus the width of your paver (probably about 7").

Add 4" of paver base (I believe I bought #10 stone from the quarry at about $12 a ton --- I bought 4 tons). Level roughly --- this step doesn't have to be perfect. Compact with the plate compacter. 

Add plant fabric.

Add 1" of paver leveling "sand" --- I found that the #10 stone works just as well and is about 1/4 of the cost of the leveling sand. Use a 1" PVC pipe to screed the sand so it is perfectly level --- don't forget to slope slightly for runoff.

Place your pavers or brick. 

Add your retaining edger. Nail in place.

Run your plate compacter over the pavers/bricks.

Add polymeric sand (I used gatorsand) if it is going to be dry for 48 hours. Otherwise wait. Use the plate compacter again if you can between "coats" of sand. 

Lightly water the polymeric sand per the manufacturer's directions. 

Wait.

You now have a VERY solid paver patio that needs no mortar. 










Patio with plants...


----------



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the replies. sounds great. one question though. Since I have a sprinkler system, if most likely i have 2 heads in the area i wanna patio, i need to remove the head and also the piping right? how deep are these sprinkler pipes? 5 inches? 2 feet? How about cutting the pavers? hammer and chizzle?


----------



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not certain about the sprinklers as I have never dealt with those.

If you are doing a rectangular or square patio you can probably get by with a hammer and chisel for your pavers. I only had to cut one paver. If you are doing a patio with curves or a very intricate design you'll need a paver saw or grinder/saw to cut your pavers.


----------

